# How long to quarantine a new pigeon?



## cwebster

*How long to quarantine a new pigeon?--updated with new bird photos*

Have possibly found a person nearby who is selling pigeons. What is the recommended quarantine for a new bird before introducing it to a bird you already have? Would not want to endanger our current pigeon. Also how do you gradually introduce them to see if they are compatible? Does gender of the bird influence this? Thanks


----------



## CBL

Thirty days.


----------



## John_D

We have a minimum of two weeks, but then if there's even a slight indication of something not right, it would be more like the thirty days CBL quoted. 

Do you know the gender of the bird you have? Otherwise, what can work is to have the birds in adjacent cages and give 'em a little time to notice each other and respond. If both are behaving in a typical pompous male way (puffing up, turning circles, cooing) they are likely to be less than friendly. If one or both is quiet and non-aggressive then it's likely to be male and female, or two females, which can mean a better chance of getting along. That's my experience, anyway.


----------



## kiddy

Great!!! You are going to buy someone for Fiona. 
Hope they get along soon. All the best


----------



## cwebster

Am not going to definitely buy one yet. Am going to go see some pigeons I hope this morning. Want to find a healthy one that will get along with Fiona after it is quarantined. Am having some disagreement with my significant other. He thinks it is a bad idea because no bird can ever replace Phoebe. I agree that no bird can ever replace Phoebe. She was like our child. But a new bird can be loved for who she or he is and can make Fiona happy. Better to have loved and lost than never loved at all. But he had a parakeet once that was so special he tried he tried for 20 years to find another great bird and never could. I feel nurture is as important as nature in producing a great bird and want to try. Don't know if we'll get another bird yet, as a result.


----------



## kiddy

Yes I agree with your significant half when Phoebe was so special, I don't think any bird can replace her ever. After my bunny Chikoo I had Tuffy but he was different and then I had a pair and they raised many kids I couldn't count them but no one ever could be like Chikoo and I could never stop missing him yet, nor I can ever in future so agree what he says about Phoebe but I agree with you too, Fiona really needs someone to accompany her and to be happy, so you should definitely see what suits best to Fiona. Hope you both can get a bird that proves to be a sweetheart for both of you and Fiona and give you all a reason to smile


----------



## cwebster

Just adopted a new squeaker this morning. She had lice so dusted her with sevin. She is in a double flight cage in a different part of the house to isolate her from Fiona. She is a blue checked homer I think and pretty calm but kind of scared still. Am taking her to the vet Tuesday to have him look her over and test her droppings for parasites, as she had loose stool down my shirt. Is a regular diet fine for squeakers? Have never seen one this young. She actually squeaks! Will try to think of a good name and take a photo later today. Hope she is happy in her new home. She is just an ordinary pigeon but we want her to feel very special. Will let her meet Fiona after the quarantine is up.


----------



## John_D

I think squeakers are delightful


----------



## cwebster

John, she still seems puzzled and scared but I have shown her, if it is a her, where the food, water, and grit are and have spent time talking softly to her. She seems delightful but is too scared so far to come down off the box perch and walk around. Wish I could let her meet Fiona but am going to keep a strict quarantine for 30 days. Will slowly make friends and hope for the best. I know she will never replace Phoebe who was one in a million but hopefully she will be a great bird who knows she is very loved.


----------



## cwebster

John, does she need to be hand fed? The breeder did not know her age. He had a lot of pigeons. She is fully feathered and flies, looks like a mini adult but squeaks when handled. Have not seen her eat or drink all day. She seems semi feral, not tame. I hope she us weaned. I would guess 20 days old but don't know. Should I hand feed her? Thanks


----------



## John_D

They fledge at around 35 days, but can usually fly at maybe 28 days or a little earlier. But that's a guide from personal observation rather than a fixed time. At that age they often still do the squeak-squeak and wing fluttering for food, even when they have learned to feed themselves.

If food is in a pot or dish and a bird is eating or showing interest, I would expect to see seed scattered about from their habit of rooting around and spilling some.

If this just isn't happening, I'd go with the old standby of handfed thawed out peas and corn often referred to on PT. I would usually introduce items of pigeon mix among them, too.


----------



## kiddy

Great! Congratulations you bought someone for Fiona, I am sure she will be very happy to see it when you introduce them.  
I am very happy for you all  
And it would be at least a month old if wings and full feathers are grown. They sqeak even after that. Some sqeak less and some more. Below is from my notes for you( it is funny but I do it for them, lol) 

Sweetu date of birth 17th Feb 2015
Opened eyes on 21st
Came out of nest after 3 weeks(21st day) 
Started eating on 4 weeks and took bath on the same day. 
7th may: today I haven't heard him squeaking, may be he won't squeak anymore
10th may : and I could hear my Sweetu cooing to me and pecking at my fingers ) 

So this is how mine one did but another one stopped sqeaking a little early  
So may be yours is not eating because of stress being in new place, it should eat at least small grains but yes if it doesn't eat you always have an option of hand feeding defrosted peas/corns.


----------



## cwebster

The pigeon must be at least a month old, from what JohnD and kiddy have posted. But she still isn't eating or drinking maybe due to being in a strange place. I tried to feed her seed but she shakes her head and spits it out. I dipped her beak gently in water a few times and think she did get a little water. I weighed her and she weighs 301 grams. Have put various kinds of food in her cage but she won't eat it. Will get frozen corn and peas today. We had some I got for poor Phoebe but we ended up eating the veggies. Will also get baby applesauce and if the feed store is open, will get Layer and chicken scratch as this is what the breeder was feeding the pigeons. She squeaks when she is touched but am starting to think she must be at least a month old. Will try to post a photo later today. Hope she starts eating.


----------



## kiddy

Yes she may be under stress because of new place and missing her previous place and buddies so may be she starts eating in a couple of days by herself. Usually no pigeon starts eating on the same day when relocates but if doesn't eat, you will have to hand feed and peas/corns will be most easy. 
So don't worry and just wait for some time and keep small seeds available for her all the time so she can eat whenever hungry.


----------



## John_D

301 grams is not a bad weight for a squeaker. Some of our rescues are quite small, so we always look for 300 as a reasonable weight for a feral who likely didn't get the best diet, and see how they build up from there.


----------



## cwebster

Here are photos of the new pidgie. She (I think it is a she) is standing on a box that is about 8 inches long or so. There are seeds and last night's poop on the box (from the food she ate yesterday before we got her). She weighs 301 grams. Her eyes are gray, not red (flash artifact). Today, I have hand fed her about 25 peas and some seeds and have dipped her beak into the water a number of times. She was like a statue yesterday (just blinked) but today is much more curious about things. She flies well (loves to sit on the upper perch in the cage). When I hold her and talk to her and feed her, she seems to like being petted on the head. How old does she look? Fledging? Squeaker? Young adult? When touched she makes loud squeaking noises. She looks like a mini pigeon (is about half as big as Fiona who has a gigantic broad chest compared to this bird, who we are thinking about calling Phyllis or Fuchsia). Hope she starts eating very soon as her poop is looking like starvation poop today (thin, green) compared with yesterday. Went and got the food she is used to (Layers chicken food and chicken scratch) but she won't touch that or the variety of pigeon, cockatiel, dove, and parakeet seeds and zupreem pellets and roudybush I put into the cage for her. Hope she is just adjusting to her new surroundings which are very quiet and different from what she is used to. She doesn't like the thunder outside either (we finally have rain!).


----------



## Jay3

Oh she's pretty. Must likely not eating because of the change. She should come around soon.


----------



## kiddy

She is more than a month to me, I think at least 10-15 days more. She must have weaned and as Jay said she must not be eating because of change. Yes but my one fledgling was weaned after 2 months, even after when he started cooing. Lol. That was an exception. 
So I think you should wait for her to settle and consider her new home. She will eat soon by herself. Don't worry. 
And yes she is beautiful


----------



## cwebster

Am hoping she will eat by herself today. She may have eaten some of the layer crumble mash I made because it was moved around out of the dish. Am hoping she will not need hand feeding soon although I have peas and corn on hand now. Am supposed to take her to the vet late tomorrow for a checkup. hope that doesn't freak her out. She was friendly today, let me pet her and listened intently when I talked with her. Am hoping she will eat soon. She isnt pooping much. I love feral,looking checked birds. But they all are pretty. Saw a beautiful male at the vets when Phoebe was there who was all different colors, purple, green.


----------



## Jay3

She is probably starting to eat a little and will do better as she gets used to the new place. You can slowly change her over to a pigeon mix.


----------



## cwebster

The new pidgie is having a well bird check at the vet tomorrow after I come home from work. Are there any special tests or treatments recommended for a bird her age? Such as checking for internal parasites, canker, or ? Are there any treatments that a young bird should not have until they are older? Such as certain worming or other meds? Thanks!


----------



## cwebster

The new pidgie had a well bird checkup. Vet thinks she is very healthy. She is eating and pooping a lot now. She gained 17 gm in four days. She does not have canker. Vet is testing the poop for internal parasites. Am so happy that she is feeding herself now!


----------



## John_D

Now that's better, young pidgie! Good to read that new pigeon is over the stage fright


----------



## kiddy

Great that new birdie is doing fine  
I am eager to know how Fiona is going to react to her presence.


----------



## Jay3

Nice to know hat she is healthy and getting comfortable with her new surroundings.


----------

